# 

## Dafi Pe

Witam,
Szykuje mi się remont - szpachlowanie pokoju, a co za tym idzie będzie pył po szlifowaniu. Zawsze mogę wypożyczyć odkurzacz, lecz zastanawia mnie, czy taki Karcher za 200/300 zł. zniósłby trudy takiego remontu ? Nie przewiduję szlifowania żyrafą, więc praca tego sprzętu polegała by głównie na sprzątaniu pyłu z podłogi, który wcześniej i tak byłby "przemieciony" miotłą, więc zostałyby resztki do wciągnięcia przez odkurzacz. Wiem, że często polecam  sprzęt profi, lecz nie mogę sobie pozwolić na zakup odkurzacza profesjonalnego za około 1500 zł, a odkurzacz potrzebny byłby mi przez tydzień, więc wynajem takiej maszyny wyniósł by mnie trochę pieniędzy.

Oto jeden z moich typów: http://www.bricoman.pl/pl/product/47...-mv3-17l-1400w

Może macie jakieś inne propozycje.

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedzi i Wesołego Alleluja  :wink: 


*Generalnie nieauktualne - doszedłem do wniosku, że wypożyczę, ale jeśli ktoś ma coś fajnego w tej cenie, to niech wrzuca, bo może przyda się komuś na przyszłość *

----------


## lesz

kup uzywany markowy odk. z automatycznym otrzasaniem. Inaczej przy pyle bedziesz przeklinac, jak co 10min bedzie trzeba oczyscic filtr oraz komore, bo porzadne opukanie go starczy moze na 1-1,5 min dalszej pracy  :big tongue:  Sam kupilem odkurzacz nowy warsztatowy za chyba 300 (pomyslalem, ze co tam, bedzie gwarancja 2 latka, bedzie cacy), teraz madrzejszy o praktyke - kupilbym jakiegos uzywanego markowca za 500 i bezstresowo sprzatal  :big tongue: 

p.s. stary oczywiscie nadal dziala, ale bieganie ze strychu na dwor, by oczyscic odkurzacz, po ktoryms kursie staje sie malo zabawne ;p

----------


## Dafi Pe

Właśnie znam ten ból, jak trzeba czyścić co chwilę, bo miałem zwykły, domowy odkurzacz przy remoncie - 5 minut odkurzania, 10 minut czyszczenia  :wink: . Potem miałem okazję powalczyć Starmixem ze wspomnianym oczyszczaczem filtra - piękna sprawa, ponieważ człowiek robi swoje, maszyna swoje, robota idzie do przodu. Szukałem na allegro, ale mały wybór takich, używanych odkurzaczy był, a po tym remoncie mało co byłby mi potrzebny  :sad: . Generalnie, gdybym się budował, to odżałowałbym te 1,5 tys zł. na Starmixa - nie byłyby to wyrzucone pieniądze  :wink:

----------


## piotrek5467

Jak się poszuka to nawet za 1400 się znajdzie, w http://www.narzednik.pl/ za tyle chodzi. Za 400 zł to raczej za dobrego się nie kupi.

----------


## Kasia242

Zwykły karcher za 280 zł z workami bedzie idealny,ma filtr wymienny i mozna go wyczyscic,worek wyrzucasz i zakładasz nowy.Ja mam taki do zyrafy podłaczony i spisuje sie wyśmienicie.

----------


## seniorus

Posiadam obecnie PANSAM DEDRA A065020 1400W do szlifierki Dedry. Nie jest to mercedes ale budowa cepa. Niestety worki trzeba kupować większe o czym nie wiedziałem na początku no i wówczas dobrze przylega worek do otworu wejściowego. Sprzęt nadaje się raczej do jakiś delikatnych remontów. Na budowę bym raczej nie polecał. Jeśli chodzi o filtr to przy gładzi to trzeba go wyjąć po paru minutach ostrego szlifowania i po prostu "oklepać"  :smile: 
Ogólnie polecam do domu.

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Zwykły karcher za 280 zł z workami bedzie idealny,ma filtr wymienny i mozna go wyczyscic,worek wyrzucasz i zakładasz nowy.Ja mam taki do zyrafy podłaczony i spisuje sie wyśmienicie.


To mnie zaskoczyłeś z tym Karcherem. W sumie remont już skończony, nie było tragicznie, jakoś się udało. Natomiast cały czas myślę o takim odkurzaczu, więc jeśli będzie potrzeba to go kupię - nie zginie  :wink:

----------

